# Wiggys



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If I say "Wiggys" (sp?),
do you know what I'm talking about?
Partner claims he's never heard
of them (though I know he has them).


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Everybody knows about Wiggy's (http://www.wiggys.com/), manufacturer of the finest outdoor gear in the world.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Double-A said:


>


Bingo!
Just trying to figure out
which of us is going senile
fastest! :laughing:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

The Wiggy has been in use since the late 1930's. Any electrician should know that term. If he's a newbie, he might only know about a T5. :laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> The Wiggy has been in use since the late 1930's. Any electrician should know that term. If he's a newbie, he might only know about a T5. :laughing:


He is 61, :laughing:
I've known him almost 30 years, 
and he's always had some.
Now he has these "senior moments" too!
Sometimes he can be so positive
that it shakes my faith in my own sanity.


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

in our contract tool list, it is referred to as a "solenoid type tester" to avoid the obvious recommendation for a specific brand.

I, personally, use an Ideal brand Volt-Con lite (I think).

Could be like BX, Greenfield, and many other manufactureres trade names that become common terminology. He may simply know them by a different name although Wiggy is pretty common amongst all I have met.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Wiggy... yes!

That was the guy in "Something About Mary" who was the foot freak.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

nap said:


> in our contract tool list, it is referred to as a "solenoid type tester" to avoid the obvious recommendation for a specific brand.
> I, personally, use an Ideal brand Volt-Con lite (I think).
> Could be like BX, Greenfield, and many other manufactureres trade names that become common terminology. He may simply know them by a different name although Wiggy is pretty common amongst all I have met.


Thanks, but he is just being senile,
he won't even remember the conversation
next week. :laughing:
Some how he can keep the wiring
diagrams for 20-30 spa-packs
in his head. Go figure.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

And yes... I use the Ideal brand yellow wiggies everyday. They're good for continuity and voltage readings. I need to use a different tool for measuring current and for various 3-phase flavors but the wiggies in-hand are as common as flat head and lineman pliers.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Word on the street is that the Wiggy and the Vol-Con, and other similar solenoid type testers, are both ceasing in production. Something about UL standards changing such that they can't comply with the current standards.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Darn! That is too bad, because I really like my Ideal Volt-Con. It keeps me from frying my continuity checker if there is still some "stray" energy on a circuit.

I will get another one for my kit.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

kgphoto said:


> Darn! That is too bad, because I really like my Ideal Volt-Con. It keeps me from frying my continuity checker if there is still some "stray" energy on a circuit.
> 
> I will get another one for my kit.


Stock up now before it's too late.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

mickeyco said:


> Stock up now before it's too late.


Or, just get a T5 and get with the times. :thumbsup:


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

Not familiar with a t5. manufacturer please so I can research this a bit.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

"Wiggys" are the people that wear wigs:











It's true - even has the BBB/Durex Gold seal logo:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

nap said:


> Not familiar with a t5. manufacturer please so I can research this a bit.


Fluke


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

nap said:


> Not familiar with a t5. manufacturer please so I can research this a bit.


Really? Must be the most common "every day" tester that most electricians use now. The Fluke T5-600, and it's many variants, like the T5-Pro.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I was going to ask about phantom voltage, but I remebered your previous post, did a quick search and found it:



mdshunk said:


> I use the T5 also, and I think that has become a pretty standard meter for lots of electricians. I did hear something about the T5-Pro that has an anti-phantom voltage feature, sorta like using a wiggy. Not enough incentive for me to rush right out and buy one.


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

seen them. know a few guys with them. just wasn't familiar with the model and relating it to the manufacturer.

So apparently the general consensus is they work well?

I have like Fluke meters generally and am quite happy with the one I have. I'll be darned if I can find it on their site though. I guess that speaks to their usable life since I would guess they do not make my model anymore (can't remember the model and I'll be darned if I'm running out in the snow in pj's and slippers to get it).


----------

